# Ebenen-Füllmethode: farbig abwedeln -> einige Fragen



## froedi (9. Juni 2001)

hi!

ich bin grad dabei folgendes tutorial durchzuarbeiten:
http://www.phong.com/tutorials/eplastic/

und schon bei schritt 3 hab ich ein problem:
"Set the Layer's Opacity to 52%, and the Blending Mode to 
Color Dodge." 
"color dodge" ist wohl das englische gegenstück zu "farbig abwedeln".
jedenfalls sieht das ganze nicht aus wie auf dem screenshot, sondern
alles was helltürkis sein sollte ist bei mir weiß (natürlich mit
transparenz und alles ...)
also hab ich ein bisschen mit der farbe des 'e's rum-experimentiert
und erst als ich die farbe von RGB(26,104,175) auf RGB(0,104,175)
geändert habe, war das ergebnis dem aus dem tutorial ähnlich ...
ich habe außerdem andere farbtöne ausprobiert und festgestellt, dass
das ergebnis nur dann "farbig" (also nicht weiß) ist, wenn mindestens
einer der farbanteile, aus der sich die farbe des 'e's zusammensetzt,
0 ist -> wie z.b. bei RGB(0,104,175) der rotanteil ...

jetzt stellt sich mir die frage:
muss das so sein? wie hat der phong (der autor des tutorials) das
gemacht, dass es trotzdem geht? oder ist das ganze nur ein bug in 
meinem ps?

zur info: ich benutze photoshop 6.1 unter win 2000

ich hoffe ich habe mich nicht zu unklar ausgedrückt 

many thx
froedi


----------



## ghuzdan (9. Juni 2001)

kannst du mal dein ergebnis zeigen, ich benutze auch ps 6.1 unter win2k allerdings die englische version v, ich werd das tut jetzt durcharbeiten und mal schauen obs bei mir klappt...


----------



## ghuzdan (9. Juni 2001)

also ich habs grad mal durchgemacht, hab keine besonderen fehler bei dem tut entdeckt...
das waren meine ergebnisse
ergebniss1 
ergebniss2 

ich hab mich bei beiden nicht so sehr an die vorgaben bei den gradiationskurven gehalten und außerdem hab ich nach dem lightning effeckt den "Highlight" layer beblurt...

wenn du willst übersetz ich dirs auf deutsch


----------



## froedi (9. Juni 2001)

hmm ...

nee, das mit dem englischen ist kein problem, falls du das meinst 
aber vergleich doch mal dein ergebnis mit dem am ende des tutorials:
das im tut ist doch viel türkiser!
meins sieht übrigens so ähnlich aus wie deins, also wirds wohl nicht
an mir liegen ...

mfg

froedi


----------



## ghuzdan (9. Juni 2001)

er hat warscheinlich ne andere gradiationskurve benutzt...


----------



## froedi (9. Juni 2001)

aber wenn das bei schritt 3 schon so türkis ist ... - da wurden
noch keine graditionkurven benutzt ...


froedi


----------



## theLMF (9. Juni 2001)

*kleine Hilfe (hoffentlich)*

http://666-hellish.com/menu/index2.htm
--->
da gibts ein deutsches Tut zu deinem Plastikversuch


----------



## tomtutorial (9. Juni 2001)

Tja, Leutz. Ich seh´das so: Adobe hat einen Fehler in Photoshop, oder die nennen das Feature (so wie Microsoft). Bei PS 5 & 5.5 hat das Tutorial funktioniert. Weiß auf einem farbigen Hintergrund & Farbig abwedeln, dann wird Farbe kräftiger. Aber bei PS 6.0 bleib´s weiß. Bisher habe ich folgendes herausgefunden: Die gleiche Farbe auf farbigen Hintergrund & Farbig abwedeln, dann stimmts wieder.

Frag mich nicht wieso!!!

mfg, Tom Joke


----------

